
Working from Home - secondbreakfast
https://secondbreakfast.co/working-from-home
======
beardicus
"But working from home isn’t the optimal version of working remotely."

... for you. it's pretty perfect for me. i love my home office, i'm never
tempted to go flop on the couch, i get to go for walks to visit my beehives
during lunch. once a week i spend some morning time working in a coffee shop
just to remind myself there are other humans. that's sufficient.

~~~
secondbreakfast
Agreed it has its ups! I’m glad it works so well for you. I’ve found having an
office to go into allows me to better separate work and life, letting me “shut
off” at the end of the day.

Note: I live in a 1br apartment. That might also be part of my struggle.

~~~
souprock
I live in a 4br house with 12 kids. It would still be a struggle.

~~~
secondbreakfast
Haha, yes I think it would!

But also you probably get more joy in not having to commute / being at home
vs. me living with only my partner.

